
Did I just see an ad masked as a post on HN? - thrownaway954
i know reddit and other news agencies have been doing this for awhile now, where they make an ad look like a regular post in order to trick you into clicking on it. in most cases though they subtly distinguish it by putting some sort of text which most newcomers glance over. i believe on reddit they put &quot;sponsored&quot; on the post, you get the idea.<p>however, i just saw a story on the front page stating: &quot;Ecommerce is taking over the world - Join EasyPost&quot; or something. there was no upvote arrow and only a hide link under the listing title. i can only conclude that HN has finally caved and started posting ads to the site and displaying them like posts in order to trick us into clicking them :(<p>personally i think this sucks since this was the only news site that i could reliably come to and avoid such trickery. i guess everyone sells out at some point?
======
detaro
These are job ads for YC startups. They've been a thing on HN for a long time
(>5 years for sure), and are documented in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
emteycz
HN is posting job ads of YCombinator startups normally.

------
solarkraft
These posts are job ads by YC companies, AFAIK there are no other official ads
on HN.

